
Calculus Is So Last Century – statistics is better for today’s workforce - yummyfajitas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/calculus-is-so-last-century-1457132991
======
drallison
The title would be laughable if it were not published in the Wall Street
Journal (and paywalled). Why do we persist in denigrating reasoned analysis
and modeling. Truth is, a scientist or engineer needs to know both the
calculus and statistics and a whole lot of other mathematics.

------
SixSigma
¿Porque no los dos?

How will you differentiate probability generating functions if you don't know
calculus ?

How will you know how to integrate a CDF from a PDF without calculus and vice
versa ?

~~~
yummyfajitas
One would know conceptually how a measure works without knowing specific
integration rules.

This would then enable a person to interpret statistical claims and
conceptually understand a distribution without necessarily being able to
reproduce the calculations from scratch.

~~~
SixSigma
Come on, it only takes a couple of hours to learn the basics of calculus.

Finding the volume of things from their surface areas and you can integrate.

These are not difficult concepts.

